# Apagando componentes usb

## Pipeng

Holis a todos, bueno aca tengo un problema, el cual es apagar los componentes usb como un hdd externo, tomare este de ejemplo en el post.

El problema no es apagarlo, si no que al apagarlo el sistema vuelve a reconocerlo y se inicia de nuevo sin tener oportunidad de extraerlo.

Ej.

Conectamos un hdd por usb

ahora abrimos la utilidad de discos de gnome

desmontamos las particiones y verán un icono de pagar arriba a mano derecha, agan click para apagar

y nuevamente el disco esta montado después de ser reconocido de nuevo al apagarse.

Hay alguna forma de apagarlo, y que se quede así?

Como nota, me refiero a apagar literalmente, no suspender o dormir los dispositivos, hdparm -Y o hdparm -y no lo apagan, solo los dejan en suspensión.

Muchas Gracias

----------

## pcmaster

¿Has probado a  hacer un eject o a desmontarlo?

----------

## Pipeng

Si, pero hacer eso no apaga el dispositivo D:

----------

## esteban_conde

Para quitarle la energía que le proporciona USB hay que desconectarlo, ahora bien si quieres desconectarlo de forma segura tienes que desmontar primero.

Se supone que te montara la partición o particiones en /var/run/media/USUARIO/blkid1 blkid2 ..etc, entonces como root tienes que desmontar así:

#umount /var/run/media/USUARIO/*

Luego desenchufa.

----------

## Pipeng

Sip, eso esta claro, pero lo que quiero es apagarlo, no desmontar o alguna otra cosa, literalmente apagar el dispositivo desde por ejemplo la terminal, pero cuando lo hago desde la utilidad de discos de gnome este vuelve a prenderse..

----------

## esteban_conde

Imagino que el bus USB está siempre activado y aunque no se monte el/los dispositivos la corriente les llega, en realidad eso mismo ocurre con los discos sata e IDE, el mismo cdrom la corriente les llega mientras no se desenchufen.

Sigue indagando puede que alguien nos ilumine.

----------

## Pipeng

personalmente me ha costa mucho encontrar información, y la única aplicación que he encontrado que hace esto es la utilidad de discos de gnome.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Pipeng wrote:*   

> personalmente me ha costa mucho encontrar información, y la única aplicación que he encontrado que hace esto es la utilidad de discos de gnome.

 

Efectivamente esa utilidad lo apaga, tengo que empezar a trastear un poco más con el sistema gráfico, a ver si averigüamos el comando equivalente ya que eject no parece que sea.

----------

## pcmaster

Quizá puedas hacerlo con las órdenes eject o sdparm.

----------

## Pipeng

Holas, estuve buscando información respecto a esas apps, lamentablemente sdparm parece ya no ser efectiva, pero gracias a eso encontré un comando para apagar discos externos, pero aun así son reconectados.

ejemplo, tenemos un disco externo en /dev/sdc

sudo udisksctl power-off --block-device /Dev/sdc

y ahora es reconectado de nuevo.

Muchas Gracias

----------

## esteban_conde

Post aleccionador e interesante, tomo nota.

----------

## Stolz

No se si sirve para los USB pero para discos normales yo uso

```
hdparm -y /dev/sdX
```

Para ver el estado actual

```
hdparm -C /dev/sdX
```

----------

## Fitap

 *Pipeng wrote:*   

> Holas, estuve buscando información respecto a esas apps, lamentablemente sdparm parece ya no ser efectiva, pero gracias a eso encontré un comando para apagar discos externos, pero aun así son reconectados.
> 
> ejemplo, tenemos un disco externo en /dev/sdc
> 
> sudo udisksctl power-off --block-device /Dev/sdc
> ...

 

Hola, he usado con exito udisksctl, el led se apaga, pero el dispositivo tiene que estar desmontado sino el comando da error, puede usarse con el user, osea, sin sudo.

Mi escritorio es XFCE y en mi caso no es reconectado el dispositivo que recien apage.

```

udisksctl power-off --block-device /dev/sdb

```

Saludos.

----------

## Pipeng

mm, muchas gracias por los comentarios, siguiendo la idea probé con gdm detenido pero no resulto (lo probé tanto con sudo como sin sudo) D: 

así tratando de ver que es, dudas, ustedes utilizan OpenRC o Systemd?, y que paquete con que versión de núcleo tienen?

Yo utilizo Systemd con hardened-sources-4.2.6-r4

----------

